# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box توضيح ؟  حل مشكلة عدم احساس بوكس Volcano بالبن اوت

## gsm_bouali

* حل مشكلة عدم احساس بوكس Volcano بالبن اوت 
  المشكلة قابلت كتير من مستخدمى الفولكانو انو بعد فترة من الاستعمال بقى  ضعيف فى ايجاد البن اوت لمعظم الاجهزة بالرغم ان الاجهزة دى تم تفليشها على  نفس البوكس من قبل بسهولة والمشكلة  سببها تلف احد الترنزيستورات
 الموجودة على خط الفولت الخارج من البوكس فيتسبب فى ضعف الفولت الخارج فتفشل عملية ايجاد البن اوت
 وقبل القيام بهذه العملية يجب التاكد    هام جدا 1 التاكد من تعريفات البوكس  2 التاكد من العمل على اخر تحديث  3 التاكد من كابل البوكس الواصل بالكمبيوتر  4 التاكد من الكابل الخارج من البوكس   وهذه صورة الترنزيستور الى هنقوم بتغييره وهما اتنين جنب بعض وهنغير المشار اليه فى الصورة    *

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك اخي فيصل

----------


## راشدمحمد

الف شكر وجزيت خيرا

----------

